# Desert Beekeeping



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Ca is such an aggravating state.... but it is so beautiful that all is forgiven, sort of like some women I have known - or wish I knew.

I wish we had some yards like that, seems like we are always back in the swamp.

Thanks for the pics


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

019 photo shows Dove weed too!
Great photos.
Ernie


----------



## warbuk (Feb 9, 2010)

cool pics, beautiful hills


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

What's wrong about NC?

North Carolina National Parks
Appalachian National Scenic Trail 
Blue Ridge Parkway 
Cape Hatteras National Seashore 
Cape Lookout National Seashore 
Carl Sandburg Home National Historic Site 
Fort Raleigh National Historic Site 
Great Smoky Mountains National Park 
Guilford Courthouse National Military Park 
Moores Creek National Battlefield 
Overmountain Victory National Historic Trail 
Trail Of Tears National Historic Trail 
Wright Brothers National Memorial 

Ernie


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

BEES4U said:


> What's wrong about NC?
> 
> 
> Ernie


No deserts... yup - a few deserts and we would be the perfect state! Just something about deserts that have always amazed me... so much hidden life there.... guess its because I have so little experience around them. A volcano or two somewhere near by would not be bad either - come to think of it SC may already have a few (politicos - <grin>)


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Who else but a bkpr would be out taking photos of a stinky little weed?


----------



## warbuk (Feb 9, 2010)

Tom G. Laury said:


> Who else but a bkpr would be out taking photos of a stinky little weed?


lol, the last pics i saw of CA was from last years wild fires. the hills were bare


----------



## Elwood (Apr 8, 2009)

Great photographs Tom, thanks for sharing. Where can I find Richter?


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Elwood, if I knew I wouldn't tell. I have 2nd edition Hive & Honeybee, numerous subsequent old editions, old ABJs, etc., but have never found a copy of Honey Plants of California, M.C. Richter, pub I think 1926. If you find one for sale let me know!


----------



## Elwood (Apr 8, 2009)

If I find _two_, I'll let you know.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Hey, Elwood that would be real nice of you. 

Make any sage? How is the buckwheat?


----------



## Gary L (Jan 24, 2007)

Tom G. Laury said:


> Elwood, if I knew I wouldn't tell. I have 2nd edition Hive & Honeybee, numerous subsequent old editions, old ABJs, etc., but have never found a copy of Honey Plants of California, M.C. Richter, pub I think 1926. If you find one for sale let me know!


I have a copy. I'll mention it for you in my will. You should only have wait another 30 or 40 years. I also have a pickup load of old ABJs and Gleanings, you want those also.


----------



## Gary L (Jan 24, 2007)

Tom, I just checked Abes Books You can get a copy right now. No need to wait. It's an on demand reprint , but the info is there.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Or you could download a scanned copy hereits around 20MB file)
http://kirtasbooks.com/index.php?pa...category_id=2&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=22
for $1.95. I know its not the same as having an old bee book to read on a winter night(I have a pretty good collection of them) but I never saw an original version of it, either.
--mike


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Hmm..thats weird .Every time I hit that key on the keyboard that sad face has been coming up....


----------



## Elwood (Apr 8, 2009)

Tom G. Laury said:


> Hey, Elwood that would be real nice of you.
> 
> Make any sage? How is the buckwheat?



Maybe a little sage, I'm not really sure, I'm still looking for the blooms on the sage. We have some bottle brush and mustard right now. Whatever it is their makin, it's coming in water white. The buckwheat is just getting started here.


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

Amazon has several copies.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...+Plants+of+California,+M.C.+Richter&x=16&y=13


----------



## Elwood (Apr 8, 2009)

Here is some of our buckwheat and bottle brush. One picture shows some buckwheat with an invasive parasitic fungus that has become established here. It covers it's subject with orange filaments and robs it of moisture, luckily it hasn't gotten on _everything.
_
http://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af70/Ellwood1635/DSCF0010.jpg
http://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af70/Ellwood1635/DSCF0014.jpg
http://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af70/Ellwood1635/DSCF0006.jpg


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

A parasitic plant, known as Dodder. No roots!


----------

